# How to copy the -formula- from the 'Sum' in the status bar?



## mrwul62 (Jan 1, 2023)

When selecting non adjacent cells with digits, there will be a 'Sum' value in the statusbar.
(If that option has been checked).

The value can be copy/pasted to/from clipboard.

It would be handy if the formula would be pasted along, so the formula could be copied to other rows or columns.

Vainly searched for a solution and maybe there simply isn't??
Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## jdellasala (Jan 1, 2023)

For 365, clicking on it works. We can't tell what version you're using. You can put what version of Excel and what OS in your Profile which would help you get better help. Also, use *XL2BB* when asking about data.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 1, 2023)

jdellasala said:


> For 365, clicking on it works.


 For me clicking on it only copies the *value*, it doesn't create a *formula*.


----------



## mrwul62 (Jan 1, 2023)

jdellasala said:


> For 365, clicking on it works. We can't tell what version you're using. You can put what version of Excel and what OS in your Profile which would help you get better help. Also, use *XL2BB* when asking about data.



Am using Office 365 on Windows 10 x64 - both latest versions. Like what @Peter_SSs wrote, only the value is copied: displayed in my clipboard manager.
Unaware of a workaround. Alt+= deals with adjacent cells only.


----------



## jdellasala (Jan 1, 2023)

mrwul62 said:


> Am using Office 365 on Windows 10 x64 - both latest versions. Like what @Peter_SSs wrote, only the value is copied: displayed in my clipboard manager.
> Unaware of a workaround. Alt+= deals with adjacent cells only.


My apologies for not reading your post more carefully. Glad you found out about [Alt]=.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 1, 2023)

mrwul62 said:


> Am using Office 365 on Windows



Please add that to your Account details (or click your user name at the top right of the forum) so helpers *always *know what Excel version(s) & platform(s) you are using as the *best solution often varies by version*. (Don’t forget to scroll down & ‘Save’)


----------



## mrwul62 (Jan 1, 2023)

Done (settings saved in profile)

As for the question: have been searching all over, seems I am one of the verrry few asking for this, maybe the only one on world.
OTOH to some extend it seems logical, having the formula in clipboard, so it can be re-used, i.e. applied to other cells.

Anyway, if it isn't there, bad luck.

Thanks again.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Jan 1, 2023)

mrwul62 said:


> Done (settings saved in profile)


Thanks for that.


----------

